# Are there new DirecTV recievers with Tivo?



## kwongfucius (Apr 29, 2008)

My Hughes DirecTV receiver just died on me and i'm heart broken. I can't stand the DirecTV DVR's. What options do I have? I can't seem to find any new Tivo receivers. Have they been discontinued?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not any for over 3 years now. Your only hope for a Directv unit with Tivo is eBay. Buyer beware: You'll need to get the serial # of the unit before you buy to make sure the previous owner didn't leave a past due balance on their account. If they did, Directv won't activate the unit.

Most likely what's wrong with your existing unit is a failed hard drive. Click on the site sponsor for info on buying replacement drives, or even mailing the unit for repair.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

He's right, but more specifically get the Receiver Identification Number (RID), which is a 12 digit number and have that verified by DirecTV that it can be activated.


----------



## kwongfucius (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Is replacing a hard drive difficult? Can you guys point me in the right direction for a step by step how to?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

See the Upgrades section of the forum for hard disk upgrade help. It is not difficult, but involves a bit more than just swapping the drive.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

If you are not into working with Linux utilities, you might want to just buy a ready made drive

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-upgrade.php
or
http://www.dvrrevolution.com/

For other repairs, Weaknees or http://www.ccscorporation.net/dss.htm

I recently replaced a failing drive with one from Weaknees... and while I was going to have the case open, I also bought a replacement fan


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Another advantage of replacing the hard drive is you can install a much, much larger drive than the puny one it came with, giving you hundreds of hours of recording time instead of just 35.


----------



## RFSmith (Apr 2, 2008)

I just bought four DTV TiVo's off eBay and fortunately all were from accounts in good standing. However, if I do it again I will ask for the unit ID first.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

There are also series two units out there that don't have a RID number. Look for these and you don't have to worry about the previous owners account status.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

tamaracusa12 said:


> This is my intention but I will do it with a 40 gig unit from ebay. I need to know which models are safe. Not rid (whatever that means)


Hughes HDVR2 is safe, and RID stands for Receiver Identification Number, which the HDVR2 does Not have.


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

tamaracusa12 said:


> Thanx!! I think I understand now. Very similar to a pc mac#
> 
> It still blows that Directv wont let someone who is not the person on the origional id, But could be a very good customer paying 100 per month for years not activate a box. Ok I understand if someone tries to open a new account with the Money Owed unit. But why should it penalize someone who is a good customer. Oh well Thats the rules.
> 
> When I win the Lotto I will Buy Directv and Bring back tivo and change that rule. I play every week so it may be soon


I sincerely wish you the BEST of luck on the lotto. (and please remember I said that when you WIN )


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

kwongfucius said:


> My Hughes DirecTV receiver just died on me and i'm heart broken. I can't stand the DirecTV DVR's. What options do I have? I can't seem to find any new Tivo receivers. Have they been discontinued?


Heres a couple of new ones......

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-R10-DVR-80G...ryZ79864QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I suggest purchasing them now.....


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Note: If you go the route of a larger hard drive, a couple of things to think about:

1) Total recording hours are (roughly) the drive size, in GB times 0.875. You don't want any drive that is a SATA interface drive - look for one called PATA or EIDE.

2) Skills needed to replace a drive are about the same as for a hard drive in a PC. The guides mentioned already do a good job of telling you what tools you will need, pictures, etc.

3) While you have your unit apart, you might consider "enhancing" the unit to enable network access (and other features) - see details on the Zipper here.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo.php


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Series 2, non RID units: Hughes HDVR2, the Phillips DSR7000, and the RCA DVR39. I think that's all of them.


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

Sartori said:


> Heres a couple of new ones......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-R10-DVR-80G...ryZ79864QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I suggest purchasing them now.....


I guess your not that heartbroken.....Wow, can't believe somebody hasn't purchased these. All the whining around people do on these boards about DirecTv's DVR and here these brand new R10's sit.....


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

200 bux for an R10! Not HR10-250? You cant be serious??? Is it you selling them?


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

mp11 said:


> 200 bux for an R10! Not HR10-250? You cant be serious??? Is it you selling them?


No, thats not me selling them. Hey, I'm just passing along info, don't get your panties in a bunch honey


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think my panties would be in a bunch if I had bought one.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, $200 is getting awfully close in price to a TivoHD. Think I'd jump ship for OTA and TivoHD if I had to pay $200 for a non-hackable R10.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Of course, that assumes that everything you want to watch is available OTA. It certainly would not be for me.

Used, hackable DTiVos are available, but there are unscrupulous sellers out there.


----------

